
Everything Movies, Shows and Music - tejas1mehta
http://activify.org
======
tejas1mehta
Founder here.

I use to have a frustrating experience searching for and organizing movies,
shows and music. I had tried using excel sheets to keep track of the movies
and shows that I'd like to watch but ended up spending too much time looking
for ratings and trailers. So, I decided to build a platform that can aggregate
all this information and allow me to keep all this data well managed.

Please let me know if you have any suggestions.

